# Which oils smell good together



## bubbles1970 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,
I am new to soapmaking and as of now, I am just researching the craft.  I was wondering how to determine which oils blend well together.  Is it trial and error? Is there a way to blend oils and test out the blends before you add them to the soap process?  thanks


----------



## Healinya (Sep 11, 2008)

I would have to suggest that you do a google search for 'aromatherapy' and just start reading. There is so much to learn out there, he's a link than can start you out http://www.aromaweb.com/


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

I go to wholesalesuppliesplus.com & look at their essential oil blends. I've done many of my own blends by looking at theirs & copying or getting ideas for my own blends.


----------

